# So what do pro UK bodybuilders get paid?



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I know this question has probably been asked a million times before, but what do you get paid for winning or placing 2rd or 3rd in a UK bodybuilding contest? You must get paid something since that is what 'pro' means.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I dont know about prize money from comps but I would of thought the real dinero comes from sponsorships.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> I dont know about prize money from comps but I would of thought the real dinero comes from sponsorships.


But this is what I mean. What would be the difference between an amateur bodybuilding contest and a pro if neither had cash prizes for the winner? There would be no difference.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Probably like £1000 if you win haha there's no money is bodybuilding!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I'd love to know what a standard sponsorship would be


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

I happen to know Ryan terry gets around £70k a year and a car off usn.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Depends on the federation


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2014)

Only a small handfull make good money. Mainly through sponsors.

Not what bodybuilding is about though.

Its about blood sweat and tears and feling great about your appearance 24 7.

I think the money ruins it. Watch the new Pumping Iron film . . . . Non of them

look like they want to be in the gym imo. No fun like that.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Money.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Inapsine said:


> I happen to know Ryan terry gets around £70k a year and a car off usn.


How you know this? Thats alot of money


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

It depends on how well you market yourself, inn bodybuilding its all about image & creating a buisnness around that image. That's how you make money look at rich piana he doesn't even compete anymore. But his making bank marketing himself & getting sponsored.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Inapsine said:


> I happen to know Ryan terry gets around £70k a year and a car off usn.


i doubt it very highly


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Big ape said:


> i doubt it very highly


on what basis? my quote being based on speaking to people who actually know as i work in the supplement industry


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Inapsine said:


> on what basis? my quote being based on speaking to people who actually know as i work in the supplement industry


what do u work as in the supplement industry?

companys dont throw that sort of contract around to anyone ... yeah he has a great physique great following and hes a great guy met him at bodypower ... but i just highly doubt it


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I doubt USN would pay Ryan Terry that much. probaboly £7k and a car that is fully marked up with USN all over it that he has to share!

There's no money in the BBing industry unless you're the elite


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Big ape said:


> what do u work as in the supplement industry?
> 
> companys dont throw that sort of contract around to anyone ... yeah he has a great physique great following and hes a great guy met him at bodypower ... but i just highly doubt it


category management. he does alot of store and event visits and is normally booked out for months. its fine if you don't believe me as there's no way to prove it but my colleague has had discussions in regards to contracts nd that was a ball park figure


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> I doubt USN would pay Ryan Terry that much. probaboly £7k and a car that is fully marked up with USN all over it that he has to share!
> 
> There's no money in the BBing industry unless you're the elite


USN gave me a towel when I was at Bodypower one year....Pro I am!! 

On a side note, given the way that physique class is coming through, do you(anyone) think that perhaps USN are trying to hit that market hard in order to have as many of these new guys using their products? I've no idea what sort of money it would be worth nor how much USN spend in total on sponsorship(individuals/events) but it could be a thought?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Inapsine said:


> category management. he does alot of store and event visits and is normally booked out for months. its fine if you don't believe me as there's no way to prove it but my colleague has had discussions in regards to contracts nd that was a ball park figure


so your colleague works with usn and the sponsered athletes contracts .. and decides to tell everyone what people earn? sounds like your friend is a trust worthy person to employ :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I really can't comment on this USN guy as I have no idea who he is. Working in marketing though I'd say £70k a year for a B2C company like BSN is a small part of their marketing budget.

It all depends on how pimpable he is. A double page spread in Men's Health can cost £20-£30k for one issue... so if he can get them 4 pages of editorial over the year then it's a realistic investment I'd say.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> USN gave me a towel when I was at Bodypower one year....Pro I am!!
> 
> On a side note, given the way that physique class is coming through, do you(anyone) think that perhaps USN are trying to hit that market hard in order to have as many of these new guys using their products? I've no idea what sort of money it would be worth nor how much USN spend in total on sponsorship(individuals/events) but it could be a thought?


The supp companies are defo aiming more at the lads who want to be like the physique competitors like Ryan Terry as they know lads see this as more achievable than getting to the size of Phil Heath. So sponsor more physique / WBFF competitors to promote your products to these lads and the more money you'll make in sales.

Lots more money aiming at this market nowadays.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

2004mark said:


> I really can't comment on this USN guy as I have no idea who he is. Working in marketing though I'd say £70k a year for a B2C company like BSN is a small part of their marketing budget.
> 
> It all depends on how pimpable he is. A double page spread in Men's Health can cost £20-£30k for one issue... so if he can get them 4 pages of editorial over the year then it's a realistic investment I'd say.


They seriously get that much for a spread?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Big ape said:


> They seriously get that much for a spread?


Rate card price yeah... but you'd probably get an agency discount plus a discount if you committed to X amount of issues though


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Big ape said:


> They seriously get that much for a spread?


sales account managers for supplement companies can also use there athletes to demand a higher cost for their products to retailers in exchange for using them for launch events.


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm guessing someone like Simeon Panda must make a good fortune?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Quintillius said:


> I'm guessing someone like Simeon Panda must make a good fortune?


He seems like he has a decent income same with ulisses jr


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> The supp companies are defo aiming more at the lads who want to be like the physique competitors like Ryan Terry as they know lads see this as more achievable than getting to the size of Phil Heath. So sponsor more physique / WBFF competitors to promote your products to these lads and the more money you'll make in sales.
> 
> Lots more money aiming at this market nowadays.


Always thought this, might explain why vyomax only have one so called freak in jason corrick the rest are all physique guys or boxers, fighters etc


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

ryda said:


> He seems like he has a decent income same with ulisses jr


Yeah true that. Ulisses is a personal trainer too at Reebok gym canary wharf. Always see him on my lunch break so might ask him how much he earns from bodybuilding


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Theabzman said:


> They make a lot of currency doing gay4pay


Speaking from experience?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Quintillius said:


> Yeah true that. Ulisses is a personal trainer too at Reebok gym canary wharf. Always see him on my lunch break so might ask him how much he earns from bodybuilding


I always thought he was American until I added him on Instagram


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ryda said:


> Always thought this, might explain why vyomax only have one so called freak in jason corrick the rest are all physique guys or boxers, fighters etc


They seem to be giving a lot of support to Lawton who works for them as he's a physique competitor and in the Brits in a few weeks. They have a few bikini girls as well. But to be fair thats what pulls in the money!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Inapsine said:


> I happen to know Ryan terry gets around £70k a year and a car off usn.


I happen to know that's utter bollox, due to the fact I know a USN sponsored athlete, who also knows Ryan. He does have a car but 70k is way out


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> They seem to be giving a lot of support to Lawton who works for them as he's a physique competitor and in the Brits in a few weeks. They have a few bikini girls as well. But to be fair thats what pulls in the money!


Yh I know who he is, still tho I'd like to see more freaks, I know Darren vernon has been with them a while and my mate Pete Samson was with them too but not sure if he's still sponsored anymore


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Inapsine said:


> on what basis? my quote being based on speaking to people who actually know as i work in the supplement industry


What company do you work for and if you did you would no it would be on a non disclosure about how much if any money he was getting


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

KRSOne said:


> I happen to know that's utter bollox, due to the fact I know a USN sponsored athlete, who also knows Ryan. He does have a car but 70k is way out


yes i heard its nearer 400k his own office in usn, flights, and has his own room at bodypower full of midgets he gets to toss like in the begging of wolf on wall st


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

My partner is an IFBB pro, who is sponsered by USN, ryan will get paid well for appearance, all speculation but I would say around £200 per appearance for a promo, so roughly 5 a week would be 1k a week, so he is working for his money, hes not just got 70k plonked in his bank account.


----------

